# A lovely Kelpie x Doberman looking for a home



## Mariealana (Feb 25, 2011)

Pixie is a dog I kind of rescued but can't keep. I'll keep the story as short as I can :

Pixie was bred for money (the pups being sold on a free ad site way before they should of) and was sold herself to unsuitable homes. I came upon Pixie and noticed that she was being re-homed quite a bit (turns out she was brought for £100 5 times and was then returned). Anyway, I inquired after Pixie who was described as a small dog and I kept being drawn to her but was saving for a small rescue dog. I approached the woman about another item she had for sale and gave her a ring. She gave me the sob story about Pixie (before I found out about the selling her from locals in the area) and kinda guilt tripped me into having this 'well loved' family pet. I saw Pixie and she wasn't small. If I wouldn't take her she'll be left in the forest I got told. So I took her for £100 on the 8th of Feb and I'm glad I did. It breaks the cycle at least. Kennels are a last resort really. She now lives with me, my partner, two kids under 5, a male cat and hamster in the gwynedd area.
Times running out. My landlord isn't happy with her size and wants Pixie out by March. Pixie is classed as a medium to large sized dog.

I don't drive so collection is a must. All homes will need to be homechecked so your local rescue centre will be contacted to see if they can help with that. 






*About Pixie*

Two years old
KelpiexDoberman (more Kelpie than Doberman) - a Kelpie is an Australian sheepdog
Gets on with human females
Unspayed (she's due for spaying in March)
Doesn't like little boys or teens (even though she was brought up around a one yr old lad) :confused1:
Tolarates cats
Fantastic recall
Good on the lead but does pull at first
Good off the lead but has no road sense
Has quite a serious SA problem 
Lovely in the car
Very affectionate
OK with dogs outside the home
Untested with dogs in the home​
I would like you to stay in contact for four weeks about Pixie and sign a written agreement to say you will hand Pixie back if you find you can't cope. I DO NOT want her in a kennel. She wouldn't be a suitable guarddog. With the right training could be a working dog. Needs someone who doesn't work or a family where there is always someone in.

More info HERE

*For the purpose of the mods : the site is unlisted, non-profit and all about Pixie including her routine, problems, photos, background and contact details plus a link to here*


----------



## Mariealana (Feb 25, 2011)

I've been given a date - the landlord wants her out by the end of March at the very latest.


----------

